# Merlin RDTA By AUGVAPE



## daniel craig (20/2/17)

*MERLIN RDTA*

Specs:
– 304 SS
– Diameter:24mm
– Capacity:3.5ml
– Height:48.5mm
– Derlin Top Cap And Drip Tip
– Peek Insulator
– Borosilicate Glass Tube
– Elegant Hollowed-out Logo
– Easy to wick
- Unique Center-filling method
- Massive post holes to accommodate limitless coil options
- Available in SS, Black+Gold and Rose Gold


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/2/17)

daniel craig said:


> View attachment 85556
> 
> View attachment 85557
> 
> ...



That RDTA looks really good love the engraving on the top cap and also the logo in the tank, and it looks like its gonna have a interesting build deck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## snakevape (20/2/17)

DJLSP vapes has a review video out on it. Check it out.

Deck allows massive builds, and a cool filling feature we're seeing more of now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (20/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> That RDTA looks really good love the engraving on the top cap and also the logo in the tank, and it looks like its gonna have a interesting build deck.


I've seen some Instagram builders throwing in some massive builds in it. Looks like you could build whatever coil you want to in it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/2/17)

daniel craig said:


> I've seen some Instagram builders throwing in some massive builds in it. Looks like you could build whatever coil you want to in it.



Dam that looks good. Sexiest rdta ive ever seen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (20/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Dam that looks good. Sexiest rdta ive ever seen.


Augvape is really stepping up their game. First the Merlin Mini and now this masterpiece  the pricing on this RDTA isn't too high either.


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/2/17)

daniel craig said:


> Augvape is really stepping up their game. First the Merlin Mini and now this masterpiece  the pricing on this RDTA isn't too high either.



How much doea it retail for bud?
Im sure S.A will be getting them soon.


----------



## snakevape (20/2/17)

I would guess around the R600 mark.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (20/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> How much doea it retail for bud?
> Im sure S.A will be getting them soon.


I've seen them go from $20 (Efun) - $35 (Subtank Supply). Around $35 should be the MSRP. I would expect the price over here to be around that region.


----------



## KZOR (21/2/17)

Will defo try this guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

